# cincinnati - Hyster 5000lb Pneumatic Fork lift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

188" triple mast
Side shift
Runs good
Good service and parking brakes
Includes new seat 
Delivery available
5500.00
Scott 513-479-0451


----------

